# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Уведомления по E-mail. Again & again.

## Sad_Soul

И снова здравствуйте. 
Пишу уже во второй раз. Администрация когда-нибудь допилит уведомления до рабочего состояния? Что это такое в конце концов? Они приходят с периодичностью раз в несколько месяцев. Спасибо хоть не из рэндомного топика. Да и почему-то не все, а вот как-то так. Админ, если ты ещё жив, прими меры.
Вопрос к посетителям: у вас такие проблемы есть или это я счастливец?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Снимите галочку у "уведомлять"\"подписаться на эту тему", если не хотите писем, поставьте галочку, если хотите таковые получать. Или это уже не работает?

----------


## wiki

Видимо и в правду у Вас что-то в настройках надо исправить. У меня как-то без проблем доходят и о личке, и о темах при чём за пару минут уже всё в ящике.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Всё хорошо у меня в настройках.


Может, это из-за кривого восстановления после далекого падения форума. Примерно с того момента такое и началось. Не хотеть регистрировать новый аккаунт.

----------


## wiki

у Вас даже картинка немного ни такая.

Вверху страницы строчка и вот там есть словосочетание:
Forum Actions- нажать, далее будет три  слова:среднее-опции- опять нажать-откроется страница настроек и вот там будет раздел Личные сообщения, в общем у меня там вот так:
You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
Email Notification of New Private Messages:

Получать уведомления по электронной почте при получении новых ЛС- вот здесь нужно поставить точку.
 Don't receive Email Notification of new Private Messages
Форум может выслать Вам уведомление по электронной почте, если Вам пришлют новое личное сообщение.
New Private Message Notification Pop-up:

Разрешить уведомления о новых ЛС всплывающим окном-здесь тоже точка
 Don't show New Private Message Notification Pop-up
 ну это вот так по поводу лички.Может быть я что-то ещё забыла сказать? Не знаю

----------


## Sad_Soul

> у Вас даже картинка немного ни такая.
> 
> Вверху страницы строчка и вот там есть словосочетание:
> Forum Actions- нажать, далее будет три  слова:среднее-опции- опять нажать-откроется страница настроек и вот там будет раздел Личные сообщения, в общем у меня там вот так:
> You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
> Email Notification of New Private Messages:
> 
> Получать уведомления по электронной почте при получении новых ЛС- вот здесь нужно поставить точку.
>  Don't receive Email Notification of new Private Messages
> ...


 Мне не нужны личные сообщения, мне нужны ответы в топика. Ферштейн? Всё у меня "так".

----------


## fuсka rolla

Зайди в кабинет. Это там делается.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Не хочется называть вас плохими словами, други, но вы не понимаете сути проблемы и вряд ли поможете мне её решить.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> походу одной галкой это никак не отключить, надо от всех тем отписываться


 Вы что, сговорились? Мне не нужно отписываться, мне нужно, чтобы приходили все ответы на email из тех тем, на которые я уже подписан.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Вы что, сговорились? Мне не нужно отписываться, мне нужно, чтобы приходили все ответы на email из тех тем, на которые я уже подписан.


 Вам тогда проще было с самого начала конкретизировать запрос- он до сих пор загадочен. Если ящик на мейле- могут быть проблемы с доставкой корреспонденции.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Если ящик на мейле- могут быть проблемы с доставкой корреспонденции.


 С чем это связано и как это решается?

----------


## wiki

Попробуйте завести ящик на Рамблере или Яндексе.Может проблема и решится.

----------

